# Stirling engine fuel?



## lazylathe (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a few Stirling engines now that i have restored and are in working order.
My last one came from Germany and is a machinist built boxer design.
It has glass cylinders that you heat and two central flywheels.

My question is what to use to get it up to temperature?
I have used some 99% Isopropyl Alcohol and it leaves black soot on the glass.

Is there a cleaner alternative that i can use?

We do not get Meths out here in Canada unfortunately...

Andrew


----------



## Mainer (Aug 25, 2011)

You can't get denatured alcohol, a.k.a. "Shellac thinner," at a hardware store?

Or, if available, you could try 190-proof grain alcohol from your local boozery. It would be an expensive way to buy alcohol, but you probably wouldn't need much.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never had (American) shellac thinner leave a carbon residue.


----------



## shred (Aug 25, 2011)

Does getting the flame closer help? My tea-candle Stirling soots like mad if the flame isn't properly located, but once it is, the sooting is almost nil.


----------



## Orrin (Aug 26, 2011)

I use solvent alcohol purchased from any well-stocked paint shop/department. It never smokes or soots. 

I also keep some in the shop. It is the best method I've found for removing layout blue. It has scads of other uses, such as removing permanent felt-tip markings. 

Orrin


----------

